# Need help with concealed carry poll



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

here is a link to another forum that i frequent.
one of the members was asking for help with an online poll.
lets see how lopsided we can make it.

thanks, Ole

link to poll:
http://www.wrva.com/pages/jimmysnewpage.html

link to forum:
http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=519206

thanks again, Ole


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I voted.

92% no


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Been there, Its still 93.33% NO:mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I voted...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I voted ... but I'm not telling what I chose. :smt083


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

oh dang todd, come on, tell us what you chose!

ole


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Ole Cypress said:


> oh dang todd, come on, tell us what you chose!
> 
> ole


Nope. Can't do it. You guys might find out that I'm a gun-toting, conservative.

Oops. I let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Put me down in the No....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I voted :smt033


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Me vote also


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Voted "No".


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

*nice, Thanks For The Help.

Ole*


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

Todd said:


> Nope. Can't do it. You guys might find out that I'm a gun-toting, conservative.
> 
> Oops. I let the cat out of the bag.


A GUN TOTING CONSERVATIVE, NEVER HEARD OF SUCH A THING!!!:nutkick:

OLE


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

I listen to the show every morning, how did I even miss hearing that was the question of the day on Wednesday?
BTW, VSP and the Roanoke Times broke the law by releasing the information contained therein.


----------

